# New ladder for stairs



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok so I'm currently shopping for a ladder than can work Over stairs , etc. I want something very good or the best ... any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

So far it seems little giant revolution ladder type 1A might be the ticket 

I don't care for the extension capabilities, just everything else 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I Have the 22' revolution and love it for stairs and many other things.

Now they have one with ratcheting levelers in the feet.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I Have the 22' revolution and love it for stairs and many other things.
> 
> Now they have one with ratcheting levelers in the feet.




Looking at either the 26 revolution or 26 quantum with leveling feet... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Looking at either the 26 revolution or 26 quantum with leveling feet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 26 revolution is a good choice.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I went for the quantum 26 with dual leg levelers because I like the locking system and airdeck , the quantum step , and wingspan .... that was the most expensive ladder I've purchased ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a big guy, and heavy. But it's not something you carry around with you all day. You set it up and work off of it, it's nice and sturdy and safe. 

I've been looking at Little Giant ladders for a long time now, well over a decade. The only issue I could find with them is that when used as an extension ladder and not tied off or footed at the bottom, it can kick out when getting off the ladder onto the roof. Other than that, I can't find any issues of them breaking or people getting hurt.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Im thinking it's a great investment because it seems I tend to get the jobs whenever there are hard to reach areas, maybe not everyone is able or has the equipment... up until now I've been setting up staging , im sure this will come in handy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Im thinking it's a great investment because it seems I tend to get the jobs whenever there are hard to reach areas, maybe not everyone is able or has the equipment... up until now I've been setting up staging , im sure this will come in handy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely will. It will pay for itself. 

Stairs are one thing, but it's also great on ramps. It's great when half of the ladder needs to be up on a retaining wall. It works very good for when you have a giant bush and you need to straddle the ladder over it to get to a sconce, since there are no spreaders on the ladder to get in the way. 

Hell, I use it mostly just so I don't need to carry so many ladders with me. The Little Giant is a 6', 7', 8', 9' and 10' ladder. 

I don't use it as an extension ladder often, but it's nice knowing it's always there if I need one for a service call.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I just watched two videos on those ladders. I'm impressed!

Do they hold up well?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I just watched two videos on those ladders. I'm impressed!
> 
> Do they hold up well?


They do hold up very well, it's just the weight that is a negative point.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They do hold up very well, it's just the weight that is a negative point.




I just purchased one of the biggest and heaviest ones and it's 53lbs

I only plan on using it in tough areas , it's not something I want to keep on my ladder rack either , not sure how it would respond to being kept out in the elements like all my Fiberglass werners 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> I just watched two videos on those ladders. I'm impressed!
> 
> Do they hold up well?


 It's not something I would want a worker bumping around a heavy construction site all day. But if treated well it's a solid ladder that will last a long time.



WronGun said:


> I just purchased one of the biggest and heaviest ones and it's 53lbs
> 
> I only plan on using it in tough areas , it's not something I want to keep on my ladder rack either , not sure how it would respond to being kept out in the elements like all my Fiberglass werners


Here is how I keep my Revolution:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I just purchased one of the biggest and heaviest ones and it's 53lbs
> 
> I only plan on using it in tough areas , it's not something I want to keep on my ladder rack either , not sure how it would respond to being kept out in the elements like all my Fiberglass werners
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the companies I worked for used those ladders on vans that serviced accounts in the city that way they were locked inside the vans. Not sure how being left to the weather would affect them. 

When you are carrying them for any distance they feel way heavier than 53#.

I had a fiberglass Little Giant ladder of similar design on my van and it felt like twice as heavy as that to me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The wheels help a lot.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It's not something I would want a worker bumping around a heavy construction site all day. But if treated well it's a solid ladder that will last a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's almost as clean and neat as my truck !

If it wasn't for that 1 wire nut on the floor...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> That's almost as clean and neat as my truck !
> 
> If it wasn't for that 1 wire nut on the floor...
> 
> ...


You ever post pics of your truck?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You ever post pics of your truck?


Hey Hax, what brand is that little step ladder you carry around?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The yellow one and the orange one are both Werner. Since that picture I replaced both of them. I use a 5' Werner now instead of the 4 footer. And I use the Little Giant step stool from the other thread instead of that 2 foot ladder.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The yellow one and the orange one are both Werner. Since that picture I replaced both of them. I use a 5' Werner now instead of the 4 footer. And I use the Little Giant step stool from the other thread instead of that 2 foot ladder.


Thanks! 

The Little Giant that you toss on your shoulder is the one I wanted to know about. I'm gonna order one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Little Giant that you toss on your shoulder is the one I wanted to know about. I'm gonna order one.


I have the Air Wing fiberglass: https://littlegiantladders.com/ladder/airwing-fiberglass/

They also make one in aluminum.

Then they have the Xtra-lite: https://littlegiantladders.com/ladder/xtra-lite/
That one is nice too, but it's only the one size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I have the Air Wing fiberglass: https://littlegiantladders.com/ladder/airwing-fiberglass/
> 
> They also make one in aluminum.
> 
> ...


Can't believe that 2 step air wing is $100, but I can use it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I ordered mine from Amazon. There is actually a newer version out which has a lock and a handle, that's what I got from Amazon.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that looks like my last set up with the Stanley boxes at the back door and all.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow, that looks like my last set up with the Stanley boxes at the back door and all.




This setup works great for me.. 
it's a silver 2006 E250 with 54,000 miles 

Flowmaster exhaust 
High flow cats/K&N
Kenwood 7" screen w/Nav and TV
Kicker speakers 
Backup Cam

On top I carry an 8" pipe tube, a 16' EXT, 24 EXT , and a 8,10,12 step.... I have a 28' EXT I keep at shop 

I like to have fun with her 

Recently added a 2017 Silver Colorado work truck to the fleet that is set up for smaller type service calls and estimates 

Hacks truck looks alot roomier



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> This setup works great for me..
> it's a silver 2006 E250 with 54,000 miles
> 
> Flowmaster exhaust
> ...


Can I suggest that with the Stanley boxes I had milk crates screwed together to make like shelves so that if you wanted the bottom one it was only in a stack of 4 and easier to pull out.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You ever post pics of your truck?




Any pics of the full back of your trunk ? From the pic looks like you have 2 isles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Any pics of the full back of your trunk ? From the pic looks like you have 2 isles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the center down the middle of my van. The shelves are deep so the space between them is less than usual, plus the Sprinter isn't that wide, possibly narrower than a normal van. That's probably the best picture I have of it.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> It's not something I would want a worker bumping around a heavy construction site all day. But if treated well it's a solid ladder that will last a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No electricians van is that clean. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> No electricians van is that clean. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For an OCD electrician that one wire nut would drive me nuts.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I didn't notice that lonely wirenut until now. Now I just want to go move it or photoshop it out for him and repost. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I put that wire nut there for the picture because macmikeman used to make fun of my van for being too clean. 

I am a lazy bum so the floor of my van is a mess at the end of the day. But I always take 5-10 minutes the next morning to put everything back on the shelves and get ready for that day's work.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I put that wire nut there for the picture because macmikeman used to make fun of my van for being too clean.
> 
> I am a lazy bum so the floor of my van is a mess at the end of the day. But I always take 5-10 minutes the next morning to put everything back on the shelves and get ready for that day's work.




I'm OCD and at the end of each day when I get home, I put everything where it should be and secure it in place. 

I personally like to drive a truck with a service canopy. Towing a 14' enclosed trailer with everything I need. I can stand up in it and it has quite a lot of space. Plus I can detach it and swap trailers to my low voltage trailer when doing home theater jobs or structured wiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a van as well but it also is set up to pull the trailers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you seen the Little Giant Arial safety cage? Adjustable fibreglass platform ladder. Super pricey but pretty cool


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

eddy current said:


> Have you seen the Little Giant Arial safety cage? Adjustable fibreglass platform ladder. Super pricey but pretty cool



I just got a hernia while looking at pictures of it!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I put that wire nut there for the picture because macmikeman used to make fun of my van for being too clean.
> 
> I am a lazy bum so the floor of my van is a mess at the end of the day. But I always take 5-10 minutes the next morning to put everything back on the shelves and get ready for that day's work.


I used to squeeze a little time in during the day to stow the big stuff away and a few minutes in the am each day to dump garbage an all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> I'm OCD and at the end of each day when I get home, I put everything where it should be and secure it in place.
> 
> I personally like to drive a truck with a service canopy. Towing a 14' enclosed trailer with everything I need. I can stand up in it and it has quite a lot of space. Plus I can detach it and swap trailers to my low voltage trailer when doing home theater jobs or structured wiring.
> 
> ...


So materials are in the trailers and just tools in the truck?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So materials are in the trailers and just tools in the truck?




Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really kind of like that and in certain circumstances that would really be a great way to go.

I had a father in law three marriages back that was a half assed GC that did remodeling out in Ohio.

He had small trailers set up for various jobs by trade and tools in his van separated by trade. 

Best thing about his business, even though his electrical and plumbing skills sucked he was organized.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

My new toy arrived, still waiting for the air deck


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice!

I've seen people use that platform when it's in extension ladder mode. I don't think I would do that, too scared to step off.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree , that doesn't look safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've seen people use that platform when it's in extension ladder mode. I don't think I would do that, too scared to step off.
> 
> ...


Do you climb around that step or engage it after you are higher than it or how does that work?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you climb around that step or engage it after you are higher than it or how does that work?




You engage it after climbing over it , kick it out with your feet.... the air deck was also another factor in choosing this ladder , just seems like it would make being high on the step ladder a littler more tolerable and easy 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> You engage it after climbing over it , kick it out with your feet.... the air deck was also another factor in choosing this ladder , just seems like it would make being high on the step ladder a littler more tolerable and easy
> 
> https://youtu.be/GJK6KmGpZQc


As long as you don't step off!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The whole thing just scares me. Stepping on it while climbing, sliding it out from the step above, stepping down onto it hoping it's properly in place. 

I don't mind heights and have done some crazy things in my time, but for some reason thinking about using that step gives me the shivers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The whole thing just scares me. Stepping on it while climbing, sliding it out from the step above, stepping down onto it hoping it's properly in place.
> 
> I don't mind heights and have done some crazy things in my time, but for some reason thinking about using that step gives me the shivers.


It reminds me of the little platform high divers in the circus use.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

All I know is this ladder came in very handy today , twice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> All I know is this ladder came in very handy today , twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, ya like that don't ya?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> All I know is this ladder came in very handy today , twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.

How did you feel on that baby, a little shaky at first?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you feel on that baby, a little shaky at first?




It felt great , I was very comfortable on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> It felt great , I was very comfortable on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a tray from th edepot that hangs on a step that comes in handy when working at the top of the ladder for parts, etc.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

The Little Giant Revolution can be bought with integrated ratcheting levelers which adds weight but also makes it easy to adjust the ladder on irregular surfaces without need for blocks. 

One problem I have run into with the adjustable ladders is that when extended the rung gap changes and so tool platforms no longer work and the rungs themselves become half as deep and so not at all comfortable to stand on for any length of time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lightsmith said:


> The Little Giant Revolution can be bought with integrated ratcheting levelers which adds weight but also makes it easy to adjust the ladder on irregular surfaces without need for blocks.
> 
> One problem I have run into with the adjustable ladders is that when extended *the rung gap changes and so tool platforms no longer work and the rungs themselves become half as deep and so not at all comfortable to stand on for any length of time*.


Which is a good reason to keep a good pair of boots in the truck for days you'll be on a ladder for more than just a climb or two.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lightsmith said:


> The Little Giant Revolution can be bought with integrated ratcheting levelers which adds weight but also makes it easy to adjust the ladder on irregular surfaces without need for blocks.
> 
> One problem I have run into with the adjustable ladders is that when extended the rung gap changes and so tool platforms no longer work and the rungs themselves become half as deep and so not at all comfortable to stand on for any length of time.


This is true, and these reasons, along with the ladder's weight, are why you don't want to be using it is your main "everyday" ladder. 

But when you need to get into an odd position to get something done, the Little Giant really works well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is true, and these reasons, along with the ladder's weight, are why you don't want to be using it is your main "everyday" ladder.
> 
> But when you need to get into an odd position to get something done, the Little Giant really works well.


It definitely fills a need, although you may not realize this until you have one on the truck.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> All I know is this ladder came in very handy today , twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two things, no freaking way I get on that thing without someone standing at the bottom to hold it.
Second one is no way I even allow someone to install that ugly ****ing fan in a hallway/stairwell. I honestly would have said no.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Two things, no freaking way I get on that thing without someone standing at the bottom to hold it.
> Second one is no way I even allow someone to install that ugly ****ing fan in a hallway/stairwell. I honestly would have said no.


You'd be surprised how stable that ladder is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if I posted this, but the first time I used the Little Giant on stairs like that, I tied a rope to the bottom part of the ladder on the lower stairs and brought it up the stairs thru the top part and tied it off to a large heating pipe under a radiator. I was worried that it was going to fall off the stair like Sabrina.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

WronGun said:


> All I know is this ladder came in very handy today , twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is setting that up in the stairway a one man operation?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zoltan said:


> Is setting that up in the stairway a one man operation?





Yes but it will take some thought to figure out what order to extend / retract / unlock etc


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

I bought a Little Giant ultra step fiberglass ladder 12580 at a tradeshow and I would not part with it for any amount of money. The tripod aspect makes is 10-20 lbs lighter than a regular aluminum expanding ladder and it provides me with a 5, 6, 7, 8 foot ladder all in one. At 34 lbs it is very easy to haul around. I only wish I had bought more when they were available. 


https://www.amazon.com/Little-Giant-12580-300-Pound-Fiberglass/dp/B0009KM36K


----------

